# UK reptile shows for 2012.........



## volly

Hi All,

Does anyone know if/where there is a list for 2012 reptile shows in the U.K.?

I've been building vivs, stacks and rub racks for around 3 years now and never ever been to a show.

Following a lot of requests for me to attend, I thought it may be a good idea to find out when the shows are so I can arrange to take some stock/orders down for people to meet me and collect.

I'm planning to get to as many as I can next year so if you have any info with dates/addresses/prices, that would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Volly


----------



## Janine00

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/774622-diary-dates-2012-a.html


----------



## Hannah81

All the info is now done for each show in the section at the top of here.


----------



## kingsnake

Unfortunately (I have asked that it be added)the Bras show is not on the list. It will take place on Saturday 12th May 2012 at Castle Green Sports Centre, Dagenham.


----------

